# Suavecita Lipstick (2015)



## Dolly Snow (Aug 9, 2015)

*Suavecita Pomade Beauty*

So Suavecita is a brand known for their hair care, mainly pomade.​ Also known for their male alternative Suavecito Pomade.​ But now they are branching out into cosmetics, a line of Lipsticks & I hope much more!​ 

​ 



​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 



  So far we know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  **Lipsticks**
  $13, Online now 
  Victory- true red (matte)
  Cita- warm nude (matte)
  Luna- Midnight sky blue (matte)
  Frenchy- Magenta Pink (matte)
  Cosmos- Violet Purple (matte)
  Mirror, Mirror- Deep Burgundy (matte)
  Sirena- Teal (matte)


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 9, 2015)

Cita looks nice! Might have to pick that up since I've been loving nudes!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 12, 2015)

xlisaa said:


> Cita looks nice! Might have to pick that up since I've been loving nudes!


  It does!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2015)

That is it! All shades have been listed. Thoughts?
  And are now up for purchase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Prices listed!


----------



## miss0annette (Aug 14, 2015)

I love their pomade for my hair. I'll have to try the lippies too.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 14, 2015)

Some swatches from Suavecita Pomade on IG



  (L-R) Cosmos, Mirror Mirror, Victory, Sirena, Cita, Luna & Frenchy
  All lipsticks are vegan & cruelty-free & matte!


----------



## xlisaa (Aug 14, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> That is it! All shades have been listed. Thoughts?
> And are now up for purchase
> 
> 
> ...


$13 isn't bad! But the shades shown online definitely looks a lot darker than what it really is.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2017)

Suavecita was kind enough to send Specktra some lovely products! Not pictured Pomade & Dry Shampoo!

Since I started this thread, Suavecita has come out with some lovely products! 

Lip Grips (Liquid Lipsticks) $15 each
Makeup Brushes (prices vary)




Review & Swatches to come. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2017)

Launching Tomorrow (Oct. 27th)

Silk Lashes, prices vary


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 27, 2017)

Eyebrow Pomade Retractable Pencils (prices vary) launches tomorrow too! 5 shades in total ??????

Swatches via [MENTION=103769]Adi[/MENTION]lenexoxo on ig


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi all,

Suavecita Lip Grips, $15 each

The formula is thick & mousse like. The applicator is your standard doe-foot & for me the tubes are super well made & have special details (I'll post them below)!

The formula feels light & airy on the lips. Removal is a breeze. The formula seemed to be consistent throughout the range except for one shade. I'll explain in a min. It didn't crumble or feel tight on the lips, which seems to be a common thing with some liquid lipsticks. They do have a retro look upon drying. 

Their shade descriptions are below:

Tenacity - a magnificent shade of mauve with a hint of pink 
Valor - a crimson red 
Dauntless - a grey brown with purple undertones
Fortitude - burgundy dark red with cool undertones. 
Reina - a blackened purple with blue undertones 












While all the shades performed well, my least favorite shade is Reina. That pains me to say because the color is right up my alley. However, the formula took a bit of work to get even. It is patchy & definitely needs two light coats to get completely even. 

These have been sent to Specktra.net for review & this is not a sponsored post. All thoughts are my own.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 29, 2017)

Forgot to post this, but look at the little details on the bottom of each Lip Grip.

That is their signature S!

View attachment IMG_20171028_095354_254.jpg


----------

